# BBQ Sauces without ketchup



## mattyoc20 (Aug 17, 2013)

So I may be the weirdest person on the planet.  I love BBQ sauce and would love to make my own.  Unfortunately for me I have this weird phobia of ketchup.  I cannot stand it.  I hate smelling it.  I hate when someone asks me to pass it.  I hate the way it looks.  I basically hate everything about it.  I don't no why.  I like pasta sauce and BBQ sauce.  It has nothing to do with tomatoes.  I have no problems with tomato sauce/paste.  Its just ketchup.  Anyway you can see my problem with trying to make my on BBQ sauce as they all pretty much contain ketchup.  I am looking for a good sauce that doesn't contain ketchup.  Also, I am looking for a good sauce to mop on a brisket.  Thanks for the help and reading through my weird post.


----------



## bama bbq (Aug 17, 2013)

My wife likes vinegar and white sauce.  Neither have ketchup:

1 Cup Cider Vinegar
2 Tablespoons Brown Sugar
1 Teaspoon Tony Chachere's Cajun Seasoning
1 Teaspoon Course Black Pepper
1 Teaspoon Red Pepper Flakes

White Sauce:

  

2 cups mayonnaise

1 cup apple cider vinegar

2 tablespoon lemon juice

3 tablespoons black pepper

1 teaspoon salt

1/2 teaspoon cayenne


----------



## eman (Aug 17, 2013)

You can sub tomato paste / sauce , sugar , vinegar for ketchup. Or


1/2 medium Onion, Raw, diced fine
1/3 head about Garlic, Roasted
3/4 cup Jim Beam Bourbon
1/2 tsp Ground Black Pepper
1/2 tsp Salt
1 tsp Butter
1/4 cup Tomatoes Paste
1/3 cup Vinegar, Cider
1 tbsp Hickory Seasoning Liquid Smoke ,start w/ 1/2 tsp and go from there
1/4 cup Worcestershire Sauce
1/2 cup Best Brown Sugar
1/3 tsp Red Hot Buffalo Wing Sauce
  Saute onion in butter till soft ,add garlic. add liquids then brown sugar then seasoning. Stir over med heat till it comes to a simmer. Taste and add seasoning as needed. simmer over low heat  20 / 30 min. then let cool before serving.


----------



## mattyoc20 (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks for all the info everyone


----------



## benchmark (Aug 18, 2013)

If you go to the NC BBQ Society web page you will find several sauces with out ketchup.


----------



## raastros2 (Aug 18, 2013)

if you buy the jug of cattlemans bbq base at sams or costco or somewhere like that you can use that and add dr pepper or beer or apple juice or whatever you want to add to it...it is more vinegar and brown sugar based and has a minimal amount of tomato paste in it


----------



## gone4nc (Aug 18, 2013)

Try a mustard based sauce  . There are a lot of recipes out there. I always add horseradish to mine , it's good with pork or beef.


----------

